# German Rouladen



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I said i was making Rouladen with spetazel to soak
> up the gravy.


It does look damn good.

But I thought I’d give you a couple of minor German spelling corrections.
Spätzle or Spaetzle (if you can’t do an ä with the umlaut) would be the correct spellings.
Sauerbraten would the other correction.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think she's a detail person, but spelling isn't that important to her. 



Great food, & happy family, is.:smile:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks too damn good for me . . . . .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Spatzel is onecof our favorite things when we go back home to Amish country. Wish I could come to dinner. Haven’t heard of Rouladen before. You’re such a good cook!


----------



## ScottsPainting (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice, would love to try it!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I missed this or forgot about it, don't know how or why. I've made rouladen long ago and even forgot that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

oh my, it’s been awhile since I’ve made it - that’s a dish for fall/ winter…But, now you put it in my mind!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Me too! Got to keep it bumped up.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

I also like to cook roulades. I always cook enough so that I can stock it up.
We have potato dumplings with it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. We can’t read your recipe links because it’s in German.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Hi, and welcome to the forum. We can’t read your recipe links because it’s in German.


TK if you are using Google right click a blank space on the webpage, left click translate to English.
I love rouladen but haven't made it in a long time. I ate what I think was authentic rouladen at a German restaurant in New Braunsfel, Texas years ago. Restaurant is gone now.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m using an ipad …can’t right or left click.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Ok does it have a translator function or can you get Google with it. That's an Apple product isn't it? You tap the screen?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

TK maybe this will help.









iOS 14: How to translate websites on iPhone and iPad


This step by step guide with screenshots covers how to translate websites on iPhone and iPad with iOS 14 in Apple's Safari browser.




9to5mac.com


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

You can translate the page. Click on this sign.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

On my new page you can find the translator here


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's easy to miss.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I still can’t find it???


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I still can’t find it???


Click the link in post #17, the translate button should appear at the bottom left. It does for me.
Have you tried the procedure in the link I posted in post #15?
The button is hiding in plain sight, once seen it cannot be unseen.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> I still can’t find it???


Please also look for the description 2021 Meal Planning -> # 15


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

@miteigenenhaenden I've been looking at some of your recipes. The homemade pea falafel is very similar to falafel I've made using a Middle Eastern recipe of course falafel is a Middle Eastern concoction. The fruit salad with nuts will be good also, I've never make it with kiwi.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello wolleybooger,
I am happy if you like the recipes


----------

